

Show HN: Neighbourhood bulletin boards - buboard
http://buboard.com/

======
mushishi
1) When I accepted that browser gets my location, the page needed to be
refreshed. Is it not possible to get an event from browser?

2) I clicked "add your own post" but only then user was shown that one needs
registration. No thanks.

~~~
adityar
the same

